# Lowrance Elite 4 chirp for ice fishing



## Stand By (Jan 23, 2015)

Try 83 not 200.


----------



## rick on a fly (May 31, 2015)

New question, I finally got my Lowrance Elite 4 Chirp working on the ice, put it in the same hole with an old humming bird flasher. The flasher on my screen was too busy, and it was hard to understand it while the old timer's flasher was much simpler. How do I turn down the gain on my unit?


----------



## slip.sinker (Jun 17, 2015)

I made a simple video awhile ago... Hope it helps


----------



## rick on a fly (May 31, 2015)

Thanks for the post, but I cannot get the video to work.


----------



## fishingfanatic (Jan 26, 2011)

Purchased for use in kayak when camping inland lakes. GPS with chip & sonar great with electrical connectors seen above hooked to a small 12 v battery i steal out of marcum lx9 ice fishing unit in summer. Purchased Extra mount and screwed to dash on snowmobile. Hooked power to snowmobile battery and winter GPS for Saginaw Bay with depth countours= less drilling, going back to productive spots= easy.


----------



## rick on a fly (May 31, 2015)

Slip.sinker, I finally saw your video via my phone. It was a great help, thanks and tight lines to you.


----------



## Bfalko (Jan 24, 2018)

slip.sinker said:


> I made a simple video awhile ago... Hope it helps


Thank you for taking the time to post that video. It was very helpful for dialing in my elite 5 for the ice. Much improved over my previous settings. Good fishing to you!


----------

